# Die EDV-Abteilung informiert



## Tokko (12 Feb. 2008)

.



*Netzfundstücke*



 An alle User:

Wenn jemand von der EDV-Abteilung sagt, dass er gleich vorbeikommt, melde Dich vom System ab und geh' einen Kaffee trinken. Es ist für uns kein Problem, uns 700 Passwörter zu merken.

Wenn Du uns rufst um Deinen Computer von einem ins andere Büro zu tragen, vergewissere Dich, dass er unter Tonnen von Postkarten, Kinderbildern, Stofftieren, vertrockneten Blumen und Kinderkritzeleien begraben ist. Wir haben kein eigenes Leben und wir lieben es, tief unter dem Müll in irgend etwas Glibberiges von Dir zu greifen.

Wenn Du von der EDV-Abteilung ein E-Mail mit höchster Dringlichkeit bekommst, lösche es sofort. Wahrscheinlich testen wir nur die öffentlichen Mailverteiler

Wenn ein EDV-Mitarbeiter an seinem Schreibtisch sein Mittagessen verzehrt, gehe direkt zu ihm, überschütte ihn mit Vorwürfen und Deinen Computerproblemen und erwarte von ihm, dass er sofort antwortet. Wir existieren einzig und alleine um zu dienen und wir denken immer nur an die Reparatur von Computern.

Wenn sich ein EDV-Mitarbeiter ein Mineralwasser holt oder eine Zigarette rauchen geht, frag' ihn irgend etwas über Computer. Der einzige Grund, warum er Mineralwasser trinkt oder eine rauchen geht, ist der, dass er nach Usern sucht, die weder E-Mail noch Telefon besitzen.

Wenn Du einen EDV-Mitarbeiter per Telefon direkt anrufst, drücke die "5", um die automatische Begrüßung zu umgehen, in der Dir mitgeteilt würde, dass der Mitarbeiter zur Zeit auf Urlaub ist. Sprich Deine Nachricht auf den Anrufbeantworter und warte exakt 24 Stunden, bevor Du eine Beschwerde per E-Mail direkt an den Vorgesetzten schickst, weil Dich niemand zurückgerufen hat.

Wenn der Fotokopierer nicht funktioniert, ruf' die EDV-Abteilung. Schließlich ist da auch Elektronik drin, oder...?

Wenn Du Zuhause beim Verbindungsaufbau per Modem eine Fehlermeldung wie "Kein Wahlton" oder "No Dial Tone" bekommst, ruf' die EDV-Abteilung. Wir können sogar Telefonprobleme von hieraus lösen.

Wenn irgend etwas mit Deinem Privat-PC nicht in Ordnung ist, stell' ihn auf einen Stuhl oder Tisch in der EDV-Abteilung. Hinterlasse keinen Namen, keine Telefonnummer und vor allem keine Beschreibung des Problems. Wir lieben es, ein gutes Rätsel zu lösen.

Wenn Du einen EDV-Mitarbeiter am Telefon hast, der mit Dir durch die Menüs geht um einen Eintrag zu ändern, lies' Zeitung oder tu' irgend etwas anderes. Wir wollen nicht wirklich, dass Du etwas tust; wir lieben es, uns selbst reden zu hören.

Wenn wir ein Training für die nächste Version des Betriebssystems anbieten, fühl' Dich nicht belästigt. Wir werden da sein um Dein Händchen zu halten, wenn es vorbei ist.

Wenn der Drucker nicht drucken will, sende den Druckauftrag 20 mal. Druckaufträge verschwinden nämlich ohne jeden Grund im Nirgendwo.

Wenn der Drucker nach 20 Versuchen immer noch nicht drucken will, sende den Druckauftrag an alle Drucker in der Firma. Einer von ihnen wird schon drucken.

Benutze nie die Online-Hilfe (das ist die Hilfe, die von jedem Programm angeboten wird!). Das ist etwas für Schwächlinge.

Wenn Du irgendeinen Computerführerschein bei der VHS oder ähnlichem machst, geh' ruhig in der Abteilung herum und "verbessere" Treiber und Programme auf Deinem und auf allen Rechnern Deiner Mitarbeiter. Wir sind dankbar für die Überstunden, die wir machen dürfen, wenn wir bis 3:00 Uhr morgens die Probleme beheben müssen.

Wenn ein EDV-Mitarbeiter um 12:30 Uhr Deinen Computer repariert, mach' Mittag und achte darauf, dass er mitbekommt, wie lecker das Essen schmeckt. Wir arbeiten besser, wenn uns vor Hunger ein wenig schwindelig ist.

Danke uns niemals! Wir lieben die Arbeit UND wir werden dafür bezahlt.

Wenn Dich ein EDV-Mitarbeiter fragt, ob Du irgendeine neue Software auf Deinem Rechner installiert hast, LÜGE! Es geht niemanden etwas an, was auf Deinem Rechner ist.

Wenn das Mauskabel droht, Deine Kaffeetasse umzuwerfen, heb' Deinen Monitor an und quetsch' das Kabel darunter ein. Mauskabel sind ausschließlich dafür entworfen worden um 20 Kg Monitorgewicht zu ertragen.

Wenn die Leertaste auf Deiner Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert, mach' das neue Mailprogramm oder etwas anders dafür verantwortlich. Übrigens: Tastaturen arbeiten wesentlich besser, wenn sich Brotkrümel, Kaffee oder dicke, klebrige Tropfen Cola unter den Tasten befinden.

Wenn Du von einem Programm eine Nachricht mit dem Text: "Sind Sie sicher" oder "Are you sure" erhältst, klick' so schnell wie möglich auf den "JA"- oder "YES" - Button. Verdammt, wenn Du nicht sicher wärst, würdest Du das ja nicht tun, oder?

Fühl' Dich völlig frei, Dinge zu sagen wie: "Ich weiß überhaupt nichts über diesen Computerdreck". Es ärgert uns überhaupt nicht, wenn man unseren recht anspruchsvollen Bereich als Dreck bezeichnet.

Wenn der Toner eines Druckers gewechselt werden muss, ruf' die EDV-Abteilung. Einen Toner zu wechseln ist eine äußerst komplexe Angelegenheit und die Druckerhersteller erwarten, dass diese Aufgabe nur von professionellenIngenieuren mit einem Doktor in Nuklear-Physik durchgeführt wird.

Wenn irgendwas mit Deinem Computer nicht stimmt, sag' Deiner Sekretärin, dass sie die EDV-Abteilung anrufen soll. Wir lieben das Spielchen, mit einer dritten Person ein Problem zu lösen, von dem sie überhaupt nichts weiß.

Wenn du per E-Mail eine 30 Megabyte große Datei erhältst, sende sie mit höchster Priorität an jeden Mitarbeiter der Firma. Wir haben unendliche Massen an Festplattenspeicher und Rechnerkapazität auf unserem Mail-Server.

Denke niemals daran, große Druckauftrage in kleine aufzuteilen. Gott verbietet es, irgend jemand anderem zu gestatten, auch zu drucken.

Wenn Du am Samstag einen EDV-Mitarbeiter im Supermarkt triffst, frag' ihn irgend etwas über Computer. Wir arbeiten 24 Stunden an 7 Tagen die Woche und darum auch im Supermarkt und am Wochenende.

Wenn Dein Sohn ein Informatikstudent ist, lass ihn am Wochenende in die Firma kommen, damit er seine Projekte an Deinem schnellen Büro-PC machen kann. Wir werden da sein, wenn seine illegale Kopie von Visual Basic 6.0 die Finanzbuchhaltung abstürzen lässt.

Wenn Du uns Deinen brandneuen Privat-PC ins Büro bringst, um ihn kostenlos von uns reparieren zu lassen, sag' uns wie dringend wir ihn reparieren müssen, damit Dein Sohn ganz schnell wieder Doom, Quake oder Moorhuhn spielen kann. Wir werden sofort mit der Reparatur beginnen, da wir jede Menge freie Zeit haben.

 


*Viel Spaß*



.​


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2008)

Na das ist sicher was für AMUN!

PS: Diese Arbeitseinstellung der EDV-ler lob ich mir


----------



## Katzun (13 Feb. 2008)

sehr gut, wirklich

hab es direkt weiter geschcikt


----------



## Buterfly (4 Sep. 2008)

Klasse


----------

